# New bike trail in Keswick (whinlatter forest)



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

Just heard the Whinlatter mt bike park could be open just before June, Has anyone heard anything else?
Check out some Whinlatter images and more info on my site.

http://www.photolakedistrict.co.uk/biking_action_photo.html

Cheers


----------

